# (Closed) Marmalade island open for shopping and sightseeing



## Pururiru (Apr 11, 2020)

Closed for now! Thank you all for visiting <3


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d love to pop by for shopping! ❤
EDIT: I’m getting a communication error ;w;
Probably an issue on my end, I’ll try again in a few minutes


----------



## Pururiru (Apr 11, 2020)

Sure! Gates are open feel free to buy anything at nook shop


----------



## Darcii (Apr 11, 2020)

May I please drop by to see Aurora? Thank you!


----------



## Pururiru (Apr 11, 2020)

Darcii said:


> May I please drop by to see Aurora? Thank you!


Yup!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I stop by also?


----------



## Pururiru (Apr 11, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Can I stop by also?


Yes!


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 11, 2020)

I’m getting a communication error too ;w;


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 11, 2020)

Id like to stop by too


----------



## Pururiru (Apr 11, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> I’m getting a communication error too ;w;


Theres 5 people here atm I think. Try now?


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 11, 2020)

Orville is saying that I can’t take off bc someone might be talking to someone or working on something. ;w;


----------



## Climbintospace (Apr 11, 2020)

I would also love to stop by if there is a free spot


----------



## Pururiru (Apr 11, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Orville is saying that I can’t take off bc someone might be talking to someone or working on something. ;w;


It's a little busy atm. Once we have 8 people in the island I'll start a queue I suppose. Didn't expect this many to show up haha


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 11, 2020)

Haha ok


----------



## Climbintospace (Apr 11, 2020)

Same, can't stop by yet because everyone seems to be busy lol


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d love to drop by and see Aurora as well if she’s still crafting


----------



## infamant (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to be added to the queue


----------



## Ophea (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi, can i also be added to the queue?


----------



## katie. (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi can i be added to the queue if aurora is still crafting please?


----------



## Pururiru (Apr 11, 2020)

Aurora sadly stopped giving out recipes! But you're still welcome to drop by. I think you can just drop by, no longer as busy. Will keep gates open for another 30 minutes


----------



## Katblack (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi, am I ok to pop over? I just need some fruit


----------



## infamant (Apr 11, 2020)

Pururiru said:


> Aurora sadly stopped giving out recipes! But you're still welcome to drop by. I think you can just drop by, no longer as busy. Will keep gates open for another 30 minutes


Omw :]


----------



## icyii (Apr 11, 2020)

Popping by for meteor shower <3 Thank you!!


----------

